# Chestertown, NY - Chestertown NY Hiniker V and possible 2005 dodge dually dump + more



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

So I just put a new AFE turbo, wastegate, elbow plus dorman manifold on my '05 3500 SLT quad cab Cummins 4x4, AT [rebuilt] 4.10 gears. Truck has 193K on it. Stock turbo went. Put on new parts and 30 miles later the motor dropped a cylinder. Oil in exhaust. So my backup truck is down this season. Selling my 8.5' Hiniker V with wing extensions [hiniker]. Wings have one season on them, plow has more but was on truck when I got it.

Will consider selling the truck, but I have way more into it then its worth:
1. Hankook ATM with 2,300 miles on them.
2. Borgeson steering box, arm and steering shaft , Feb 2019.
3. Radiator and trans cooler Feb 2019.
4. Rotors, calipers, pads March 2019 plus axle seals, studs, rear cover and fluid.
5. Mishimoto lifetime warranty intercooler [2017]
6. Downeaster 9' dump body conversion [7/2019] still under warranty.
7. Stereo head unit, speakers, amp, capacitor, subs [2017]
8. Moog u joints front to rear except CV on front driveshaft [2018-2019].
9. Tranny pan, fluid, flex plate [BD diesel] 3/2019.
10. 5" exhaust, turbo back [2018]
11. Normal stuff like shocks, sway bar links, etc.

So I am definitely selling the plow with the truck side. Considering whether to put the truck up for sale, throw a long block at it or part is out. I'd consider first selling the truck whole or just the plow and dump body. Not desperate, so if you want something be reasonable.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

UPDATE. Got a used motor for the truck, will be selling the old motor as a rebuildable core. Rest of the truck only for sale as a package. 22k OBO Got a 112k mile motor going in.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Truck sold last spring


----------

